# WA SE III Grading Procedure



## greatjohn (Nov 3, 2010)

Is anyone in this forum knows how the board is going to grade the exam? Thanks in advance. GreatJohn


----------



## loop (Nov 5, 2010)

greatjohn said:


> Is anyone in this forum knows how the board is going to grade the exam? Thanks in advance. GreatJohn



If past cut-scores and pass rates are any indicator, my response would be "harshly."


----------



## McEngr (Nov 5, 2010)

loop said:


> greatjohn said:
> 
> 
> > Is anyone in this forum knows how the board is going to grade the exam? Thanks in advance. GreatJohn
> ...



ditto - you're better off taking the CA SE III.


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 5, 2010)

^^ The downside for the CA version is that you have many more hoops to jump through.


----------



## mjbikes (Nov 5, 2010)

I think the CAIII is no longer an option as they are moving to the new national structural exam in the spring.


----------



## McEngr (Nov 5, 2010)

mjbikes said:


> I think the CAIII is no longer an option as they are moving to the new national structural exam in the spring.


TRUE


----------



## parthurvt (Nov 5, 2010)

mjbikes said:


> I think the CAIII is no longer an option as they are moving to the new national structural exam in the spring.


Aren't they offering it one more time next October? I know Washington is...


----------



## greatjohn (Nov 6, 2010)

I heard I need three SE in CA to apply CA SE. That is why I take WA SEIII.


----------



## McEngr (Nov 7, 2010)

greatjohn said:


> I heard I need three SE in CA to apply CA SE. That is why I take WA SEIII.



Confession: I never realized how many errors are in the 1st printing of the AISC Seismic Design Manual. It wasn't until I was going through some of the problems during the exam that it was referring to the wrong figure of the wrong chapter!!! Very frustrating. I primarily was just going through the SEAOC manuals for study. I was told that you could trade in the 2nd printing for the 1st printing for free. Is this still the case?

Thanks!


----------



## greatjohn (Nov 7, 2010)

Personally, I am using the later version. I guess you can call or send an email to AISC.


----------

